# The beaver hung around until good light this trip.



## GAJoe (Mar 19, 2018)

I got back to the beaver pond; before daylight this time. Only had two tail slaps vs several my first visit so I must have stressed them that first visit leading to their early departure. They hung around a bit longer this visit so I had enough light to get some "whisker sharp" images. The male kingfisher gave me a pose on this nice looking old snag.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2018)

More awesome shots from your new spot!  Nice job!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice pic's,,,, love the kingfisher,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## natureman (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice photos.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 21, 2018)

natureman said:


> Nice photos.



thanks


----------



## Rabun (Mar 22, 2018)

Enjoy these shots...very nicely done!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 23, 2018)

Just cruisin along . Nicely done


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good ones!  To get a decent beaver & kingfisher shot on the same day is awesome!


----------

